# Looking for people to hang out with and or make music together in brooklyn



## Daflique (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m in Williamsburg at the moment. Are you nearby? My podcast is called Echo 13. You’ll find it if you search and can get a sense of me and my sound. It’s mostly music, but there’s also some talking episodes if you scroll down a while.

Thanks, peace


----------



## AlexKnoch (Feb 20, 2022)

Williamsburg, Virginia? How is it out there? 

Other than making music, what else are you trying to get into?


----------



## Daflique (Feb 20, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> Williamsburg, Virginia? How is it out there?
> 
> Other than making music, what else are you trying to get into?


Sorry I meant Williamsburg Brooklyn. Just basically wanting to connect with good people.


----------



## Big George W (Feb 20, 2022)

Shit, too bad my best friend Wayne passed away last year, he would have been someone great to hang out with and play music.

Brooklyn is way cool, I so miss my old hometown.......


----------



## Big George W (Feb 21, 2022)

Twenty years ago, Williamsburg was where it was at musically and socially in NYC.
Prospect Park is a super cool neighborhood too.
Believe me, as time goes on I miss Brooklyn/NYC more and more with each passing day......
I should have never moved from there - but then again, I would have never adopted my dog so I guess with everything that happens in life, there is a purpose


----------

